

Four Lessons From Evernote’s First Week On The Mac App Store - perlino
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/19/evernote-mac-app-store/#comments

======
neovive
It would be interesting to see how these numbers compare with apps that were
not as prominently featured or not as well-known as Evernote. Clearly the
numbers would not be as high, but I'm wondering if some of the percentages
would be consistent.

~~~
michaelbuckbee
My big takeaway from the article was that the Mac store is a solid
marketing/discovery vehicle for applications and a decent way to pick up some
new users.

------
vidar
Is the success of the Mac App Store reproducible on Windows? I don't see
Microsoft coming up with a successful solution and its hard for a third party
to navigate the Windows version jungle.

